# pls how do u remove and clean mk3 golf gas tank?



## demmoly2k6 (Jul 23, 2008)

Pls i need help on how to take out my mk3 golf gas tank and cleaning it as well. Your opinion will be deeply appreciated. Thank you.


----------

